# US General Warns Russia On Nuclear Bombers In Cuba



## ToughOmbre (Jul 22, 2008)

*Anyone remember the Cuban Missile Crisis of October 1962?*

Jul 22 02:05 PM US/Eastern

Russia would cross "a red line for the United States of America" if it were to base nuclear capable bombers in Cuba, a top US air force officer warned on Tuesday. 

"If they did I think we should stand strong and indicate that is something that crosses a threshold, crosses a red line for the United States of America," said General Norton Schwartz, nominated to be the air force's chief of staff. 

He was referring to a Russian news report that said the military is thinking of flying long-range bombers to Cuba on a regular basis. 

It was unclear from the report whether that would involve permanent basing of nuclear bombers in Cuba, or just use of the island as a refueling stop. 

In his confirmation hearing to become the air force's chief of staff, Schwartz was asked what he would recommend if Russia were to base nuclear capable bombers in Cuba. 

"I would certainly offer the best military advice that we engage the Russians not to pursue that approach," he said. 

The newspaper Iszvestia on Monday cited an unnamed senior Russian air force official in Moscow as saying that Russia may start regular flights by long-range bombers to Cuba in response to US plans to install a missile defense system in eastern Europe. 

A White House spokeswoman declined to comment on the Russian report because there had been no "official response from the Russian government." 

Conducting long-range bomber patrol to Cuba would signal a reawakening of military cooperation by former Cold War allies Moscow and Havana, and recall the 1962 missile crisis that brought Washington and Moscow to the brink of war. 

Over the past year, Russia already has revived long-range strategic bomber patrols in the Pacific and north Atlantic. 

The Russian moves come amid rising tensions over the US missile defense plans, and warnings by Moscow that it will be forced them to counter them militarily. 

Until now, US officials have shrugged off the stepped up Russian military activity, while insisting that a radar in the Czech Republic and 10 missile interceptors it plans to install in Poland pose no threat to Russia. 

White House press secretary Dana Perino recalled assurances US President George W. Bush offered Russian President Dmitry Medvedev two weeks ago at a G8 summit. 

"The president repeated that our missile defense system should not be seen as a threat to Russia, we want to actually work with the Russians to design a system that Russia, and Europe and the United States could work on together as equal partners and we'll continue to do that," she said. 

"We seek strategic cooperation with the Russians. We want to work with them on preventing missiles from rogue nations like Iran from threatening our friends and allies," said Perino. 

But Medvedev has warned that the missile defense project worsens regional security and will force Moscow to consider counter-measures. 

From breitbart.com

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 22, 2008)

Christ...

Hopefully just Russian posturing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2008)

What are they basing there - Tu95s? Backfires? I'd base F-22s on the strip at GITMO 24/7 alert. Go ahead, make my day!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Im still wondering why we are pursuing a missle defense system for Europe.

Let the Europeans beg for our help before we spend a single dollar on them.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 22, 2008)

Quid pro quo for the US anti-missile systems in Europe.
** you beat me to it sys**
.


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sure the US has bombers in Russia's back yard...Right


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 22, 2008)

Keep in mind gents Europe is a financial powerhouse too. If their economy goes TU over some tin pot oligarchy despot launching a nuclear lawn dart into a major European city, likely so does hours. And the money spent for interceptors becomes miniscule to the US economic losses.

Kinda like insurance. Pisses you off that you have to pay it, but when the fit hits the shan its nice to know your paid up.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 22, 2008)

Haztoys said:


> I'm sure the US has bombers in Russia's back yard...Right




Guam?? Where? Within 90 miles of Russia's border. Nope. None in Europe. None in Japan. None in Korea. None in Afghanistan. None in Iraq. Heck, none in Alaska or Hawaii for that matter. Its what a 8hr one way flight over Chinese airspace from Guam to Russian airspace. Little different from Havana to Miami.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 22, 2008)

A nuclear standoff over Cuba - didn't I see this on the History channel?  

Maybe this is just Russian nostalgia for the days when we were afraid of the big Russian Bear and everyone was ready to hide under their desk when the A-bombs fell...




Matt308 said:


> Keep in mind gents Europe is a financial powerhouse too. If their economy goes TU over some tin pot oligarchy despot launching a nuclear lawn dart into a major European city, likely so does hours. And the money spent for interceptors becomes miniscule to the US economic losses.
> 
> Kinda like insurance. Pisses you off that you have to pay it, but when the fit hits the shan its nice to know your paid up.




Ver enlightened Matt  - you are probably right too... 



Matt308 said:


> Guam?? Where? Within 90 miles of Russia's border. Nope. None in Europe. None in Japan. None in Korea. None in Afghanistan. None in Iraq. Heck, none in Alaska or Hawaii for that matter. Its what a 8hr one way flight over Chinese airspace from Guam to Russian airspace. Little different from Havana to Miami.



Doesn't the US have bombers in Japan Germany? Or could stage them from airbases there? And cann't they stage them from Diego Garcia through Iraq?


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 22, 2008)

They flew Bears there all the time in the era 60s-80's can't see much difference . I would think they had at least several there all the time.


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 22, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Guam?? Where? Within 90 miles of Russia's border. Nope. None in Europe. None in Japan. None in Korea. None in Afghanistan. None in Iraq. Heck, none in Alaska or Hawaii for that matter. Its what a 8hr one way flight over Chinese airspace from Guam to Russian airspace. Little different from Havana to Miami.



Just wondering is all Matt .."I" was thinking Germany or so..I am wrong as I see...  ...


----------



## JugBR (Jul 23, 2008)

theres a great russian activity inside new york.... shopping.

the russians tourists are going to ny even more and more, and spending more and more, taking advantage of devaluation of dolar.

they dont have reasons to bomb usa. the offers are good and the discounts are even better. the great danger is if roman abramovich try to buy the ny yankees... then we will have the III world war !


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jul 23, 2008)

A Cuban Crisis again......

And They say that the cold War i over, it was never over and it never will be.

If there is God in this world, may He help us and stop us from being stupid.


----------



## JugBR (Jul 23, 2008)

Milos Sijacki said:


> A Cuban Crisis again......
> 
> And They say that the cold War i over, it was never over and it never will be.
> 
> If there is God in this world, may He help us and stop us from being stupid.



i believe god exists but we have to do that ourselves, otherwise the hungry in africa and the middle east issuas would had been resolved since long time ago !


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just why do we insist in placing a missle defense system in a region of the world that doesnt want us there to begin with?

If the Europeans dont want it, let them handle affairs by themselves.


----------



## JugBR (Jul 23, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> Just why do we insist in placing a missle defense system in a region of the world that doesnt want us there to begin with?
> 
> If the Europeans dont want it, let them handle affairs by themselves.



they can buy a defense system i they want. they have money for that. 

but my question is why to push russia if the soviet union falled in 92 and they are a democratic free nation ? if iran cant drop bombs in europe, why do this missile defence ?

doesnt been more logical invite russia to nato and incentivate them to cooperate with the atlantic alliance ?


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 23, 2008)

JugBR said:


> doesnt been more logical invite russia to nato and incentivate them to cooperate with the atlantic alliance ?




More than one person has asked that too.


----------



## JugBR (Jul 23, 2008)

treat them as enemies and they will behave as enemies. the Soviet Union no longer exists, why keep Russia away from Western powers decisions ?


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jul 24, 2008)

USA to invite RUSSIA into NATO???

Personally, I find that SO impossible to happen.....

USA doesn't want Russia and Russia doesn't want USA, that is how the things are.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Jul 24, 2008)

well they plan to use the Cuban bases mainly for the refuelling purposes for the Atlantic patrol flights, it's what they did every year in 70ies and 80ies, so no really Cuban crisis here.


----------



## stasoid (Jul 24, 2008)

Blackjack on its way to Cuba.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll guarantee they never got there unnoticed , this being said as a witness to multitudes of scrambles ,


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 24, 2008)

Ramirezzz said:


> well they plan to use the Cuban bases mainly for the refuelling purposes for the Atlantic patrol flights, it's what they did every year in 70ies and 80ies, so no really Cuban crisis here.


I agree 100%


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 24, 2008)

Haztoys said:


> Just wondering is all Matt .."I" was thinking Germany or so..I am wrong as I see...  ...



Hey no offense mean Haz, just that it seems like in today's PC world the US of A is so quickly to be blamed for evil or subterfuge. Yes we have short range attack aircraft at bases such as Japan, South Korea, Alaska and areas of Europe whose MOST capable operation is the F-15E equivalent.

But we sure don't stage B-1s, B-2s or B-52s at any of those bases. Sure we could in time of need. But to do so would only provoke Russia and China. So why would they do the same to provoke us.

And if they do stage Tu-95s or Tu-160s in Cuba, then I say gloves are off for those Russian effers.


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 24, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Hey no offense mean Haz, just that it seems like in today's PC world the US of A is so quickly to be blamed for evil or subterfuge. Yes we have short range attack aircraft at bases such as Japan, South Korea, Alaska and areas of Europe whose MOST capable operation is the F-15E equivalent.
> 
> But we sure don't stage B-1s, B-2s or B-52s at any of those bases. Sure we could in time of need. But to do so would only provoke Russia and China. So why would they do the same to provoke us.
> 
> And if they do stage Tu-95s or Tu-160s in Cuba, then I say gloves are off for those Russian effers.



I to am an American..And I feel your pain..I wish we would let the world work out there own BS..Does the Russians have the army power they once did to pick a fight..?..I guess they know they can start it and the USA will get the blame how most of the world feels about us these days.. I would think theres been nukes in Cuba for some time ..??? Could be wrong...Lots about this world we do not know about.. Matt you most know how "I" feel as long as I've been here and the way me and Kurska went at it some time back .. The kick America gets old..


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yessir it does. Sure does.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 25, 2008)

I think we should offer to build a new base for the Russian planes. The threat of Russian bombers in Cuba is a joke. I'm more afraid of Venezuela and Russia strengthening ties.

IMO we'll get cozy with cuba after Fidel kicks it.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Jul 25, 2008)

8)


Matt308 said:


> And if they do stage Tu-95s or Tu-160s in Cuba, then I say gloves are off for those Russian effers.


as been said ,there will be no Russian bombers staged in Cuba, they will land there for refuelling purposes only, breathe normally guys  8)


----------

